# how long do gains on test prop take??



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

hi guys, just a general question really. how long before gains become visible on test prop? im guessing fairly quickly due to the speed in which it is released into the system. cheers:thumb:


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

takes me about a week to get growing


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

u should feel ur sex drive up, pump on training in 4-5 days

gains depends on what ull eat


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

cheers guys, the reason i ask is because im running it alongside 60mg ed of var which im running for 7 weeks and only have enough for 300mg prop ed for 5 weeks. i eat around 3000 calories a day. im 185lbs so i eat between 180-200g protein a day, i only get carbs from my oats in the morning around 10am and grilled chicken on wholemeal bread 12.30 and protein/carb shakes between until about 4pm. i then move onto protein only shakes and have a lean piece of turkey/chicken/fish with greens around 7pm then another shake at about 10pm. any ideas on how much i can expect to gain??


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Where are your fats?? :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

3k is not enoughfor 0yr old to make gains lol


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Where are your fats?? :confused1:


sorry. forgot. i put olive oil in 3 of my 4 shakes a day and also put hummus on the grilled chicken sandwich.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> 3k is not enoughfor 0yr old to make gains lol


im 21. lol, 6ft 1.5, 185lb, 13.5% bf.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like you need more food to get some decent gains


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Looks like you need more food to get some decent gains


im trying to get my bf down to 11% aswell. what do you recommend i eat calorie wise?? cheers:thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

A day or so.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> A day or so.


Thats about right, if i jab EOD i can tell i'm on the prop by the time the next jab is due  .


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

cheers guys. so although 5 weeks is a fairly short course, bear in mind im stacking it with 60mg ed var, can i expect to gain a lean 7-8lbs???


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say shoot for

3400-3800 calories a day

240g protein

if you expend 3000 calories a day. you be able to gain 2kg a week 400-800 surplus a day.

i think anymore and you will gain bodyfat... there is only so much you can gain


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

Takes me about 4-5 days to feel sex drive changes, training aggression etc

I notice changes in body appearance within 10 days and strength in about 2 weeks. A three week cycle with a good diet makes a dramatic change to my body comp


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Old but not out said:


> Takes me about 4-5 days to feel sex drive changes, training aggression etc
> 
> I notice changes in body appearance within 10 days and strength in about 2 weeks. A three week cycle with a good diet makes a dramatic change to my body comp


 what weekly dosage do you take?? this question goes to everyone....


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

200mg eod is a good start i am told


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

cheers, i was thinking 100mg eod for various reasons. i am running 60mg ed var with it aswell. i wont be upping the dosage but can anyone tell me what gains i can expect with a high protein, medium fat, high carbs before exercise, low carbs after diet? just a ball park figure.... can i expect to gain 8lbs lean muscle in 5 weeks???


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

8lbs in 5 weeks with good diet easy i say

100mg eod will only be 300mg test mind i would go with 150 mg eod atleast tbh dpedning on cycle experince of course


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mattchew100 said:


> 8lbs in 5 weeks with good diet easy i say
> 
> 100mg eod will only be 300mg test mind i would go with 150 mg eod atleast tbh dpedning on cycle experince of course


first cycle on test. previously ran winstrol alone last year (injections) and now im on var 60mg just coming into week 4, seeing some good strength gains from this and want to throw some prop into my course. i literally cant afford more than that. would it be worth me shortening the course to 4 weeks and upping the dosage???


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> what weekly dosage do you take?? this question goes to everyone....


350-500mg per week split eod, generally also use 50mg winstrol a day


----------

